# Happy Birthday Deathtouch!!!



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday DT!!!
Was your birthday present to yourself a tatt?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy B-Day man!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday and many more


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy BirthDay!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday DT!  Hope ya have a vunderful day my friend!  :>


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day DT


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday DT.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday DT!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Need i sing to you a birthday song in the nude?


Happy Birthday old friend!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Need i sing to you a birthday song in the nude?
> 
> Happy Birthday old friend!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Dt


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you Deathtouch!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Tattoos are a great birthday present to give yourself.


Have a happy one.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthdya to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear DT!
Happy Birthay to you!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy b-day DT!


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes another one rolls on by. Happy Birthday


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HEY DT *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*...i hope its a great one...have a great day!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya DT!!!!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday DT!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Going to see the reaping tonight and Taco Bell. I birthday worth living. LOL. Thanks again everyone. Oh, and I didn't get the tat yet. Still checking out some designs.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthdat to you-DT


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday, and many more!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hope you had a good one!
.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Whoa! Worked yesterdayand missed this..Hope you had great Birthday, bud!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Happy birthday DT!


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday DT!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Het DT, I hope it was a good one. Did you treat yourself to any prop presents?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No, I wish I did Vlad. I think I do need to buy something though. Thank you all again.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday Buddy!!!! Sorry its late!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is ok hellrazor. Just send me some of that Candian beer and we are good. LOL.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday DeathTouch!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you had a wonderful day!!!!!!!*


----------

